# Linksys WRT54G VS. AT&T's Westell DSL Modem/Router/Wireless



## sammy2368 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello everyone.

I just switched over from Road Runner broadband cable to AT&T DSL.

When I had the cable modem, I used the Linksys WRT54G as my router/firewall/wireless device. AT&T offered me the all-in-one unit from Westell.

Is one better than the other?

One thing I noticed is that the uPnP doesn't work as well on the Westell as it did on the Linksys.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Better? Who really knows.  Different? Yep.

You can put the Westell in bridge mode and use the Linksys as your router if that makes more sense in your situation.


----------

